# tax



## matty.h95 (Apr 10, 2014)

Hi, 

ATM i dont get taxed as it is my 1st job, and you dont get taxed up until 10k? so when i get to 10k they will start to tax me do they start fresh or will they tax me double for the 1st year i missed ? if you know what i mean ( will they tax me a lot to make up for the last year ?)

please ask questions if you dont understand what i mean 


Thanks 

Mat


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

The personal allowance for 2015/16 is £10,600.

You only pay tax on any earnings exceeding that amount, EG if your job paid you £11,000 per year, you'll only be taxed on £400 of the total earnings.

For 2014/2015, the previous year, the allowance was £10,000.

If you didn't earn more than that in that year, then no tax/NIC is payable.

Are you employed, and have tax/NIC deducted via PAYE, or are you self employed, or have a reason to complete a Self Assessment tax return?

If your employed (and PAYE) then you should have been added to the payroll when you 1st joined the company, as it would have taken care of itself.........just because it's your 1st job, doesn't automatically mean you don't pay tax.

The job could be seasonal, temporary or whatever, even if your a student and exceed the tax free amount, then tax/NIC is due at the appropriate rate on the taxable portion of the earnings


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

If you are self employed you will pay 20% tax from the very beginning and then any tax you shouldn't of payed is returned at the end of the tax year 

If you are going to be self employed you will need a utr number to pay your tax, which can be a ball ache to get hold of the first time


----------



## mike13098 (Jan 21, 2012)

if you are on a salary, you will be taxed accordingly each month, you wouldn't get £10,000 paid tax free then be taxed thereafter.

HMRC will assume you make X amount per year and tax each month the same throughout the year


----------

